# who you blow



## Quantz

The scene is in prison, in NY state.

If you had something to trade or to sell, or you were well connected, you received preferential treatment. The saying went, ‘It’s not who you _know_ but who you _blow_.’  
Well, you gots to be anatomically gifted one way or the other 

Je ne sais pas si je dois comprendre "blow" au sens de "blow-j***b"


----------



## wildan1

Quantz said:


> Je ne sais pas si je dois comprendre "blow" au sens de "blow-j***b"


Oui, _who you blow_ dans le sens de _blowjob (pipe)_.


----------



## Quantz

J'aimerais restituer le parallèle euphonique "know… blow". Pas simple.

_Si vous aviez quelque chose à échanger ou à vendre, ou si vous aviez des appuis, vous receviez un traitement préférentiel. Comme le voulait la devise : « C’est pas qui tu sais qui compte, c’est qui tu suces »._


----------



## wildan1

_qui tu connais…_ ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Ce n'est pas tant ton entregent qui compte que son entre-jambe...
(pas très parlure de zonzon, je vous l'accorde ! )


----------



## Nicomon

Est-ce qu'on pourrait arriver à quelque chose en faisant rimer _relations_ et_ fellations ? 

_Ou bien _potes et pipes _(allitération, à défaut de rime) ?

Bof...c'est juste une idée comme ça.


----------



## Embonpoint

Ah oui. J'aime beaucoup relations et fellations suggéré par Nicomon! Il ne s'agit pas de tes relations mais de tes fellations!


----------



## Aoyama

Ou encore "qui tu sais et qui tu suces" (emploi de "savoir" discutable mais bon ...). On peut aussi avoir "qui tu sais/connais et qui tu fais"...
Je n'avais pas bien lu, mais Quantz y avait pensé avant moi ...


----------



## pointvirgule

_C'qui compte, c'est pas tes potes, c'est qui tu pelotes ? _
Bof...


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> _C'qui compte, c'est pas tes potes, c'est qui tu pelotes ? _
> Bof...


 Comment ça, bof...?  À mon avis, ce sera pas facile de faire mieux.


----------



## Quantz

Nicomon said:


> Comment ça, bof...?  À mon avis, ce sera pas facile de faire mieux.



Je suis assez d'accord, la formule de *;* est très habile. As always, I should say.


----------



## Aoyama

Peloter me semble bizarre ici. A la limite, avec "branler"... Mais je manque d'inspiration.


----------



## cmrt

Je rejoins Aoyama "Ce n'est pas qui tu connais mais qui tu te fais"http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=45805


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, le "te" est mieux, j'y avais pensé, mais alors c'est le contraire (le rapport dominant-dominé est inversé)...


----------



## Quantz

Mais "connais"/ "fais" ne restitue pas "know/blow".


----------



## Aoyama

Ça dépend... Connais = know, fais (plutôt "se faire") a un sens sexuel, mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut "qui tu te fais", le rapport est inversé ...


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, en plus du sens courant (_caresser_) j'ai aussi associé « _peloter _» à « _lécher les bottes / faire de la lèche _» 
(dans le sens figuré de « _flatte_r »)* voir ici * Et ça me parle nettement plus que « _qui tu te fais _».  

_« C'qui compte, c'est pas tes potes mais à qui tu lèches les bottes ». _Trop long.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est sympathique, mais lécher les bottes (flatter, bien d'accord) c'est peut-être (beaucoup) moins violent (et vicieux) que l'autre cas de figure ...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Oui, c'est sympathique, mais lécher les bottes (flatter, bien d'accord) c'est peut-être (beaucoup) moins violent (et vicieux) que l'autre cas de figure ...


 Non ! Vraiment ?    On peut adapter (un peu) plutôt que traduire non? 

Par ailleurs, je pense que le "_blow_" de la phrase originale pourrait aussi être compris dans le sens figuré de _lécher les bottes/le cul_. 
Je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## mgarizona

The sentence is a play on a very commonplace expression: "It's not what you know, it's who you know" on which there are various threads already. The only special resonnance it has in English is as a variant of that phrase, which is one of the rallying cries of 'networking': personal connections are more important than talent or capabilities. (The idea here being that personal relations are themselves less important than sexual relations.) Unless French has a similar commonplace for you to play with ... and those previous threads suggest it does not but maybe something regarding nepotism, for example? ... I don't see any reason to try so hard to maintain the word play here which has no other importance.


----------



## Quantz

Well, mgarizona, it has, because much later in the text, there is some explicit sexual evocation about this.


----------



## mgarizona

It has what? I didn't say that the meaning wasn't sexual, obviously it's sexual. I'm saying that the pun/rhyme is not important, since the phrase it's punning on does not exist in French. Unless you want to find some French phrase to pun on, the construction of which would then determine how to construct the pun.


----------



## Quantz

mgarizona said:


> It has what? I didn't say that the meaning wasn't sexual, obviously it's sexual. I'm saying that the pun/rhyme is not important, since the phrase it's punning on does not exist in French. Unless you want to find some French phrase to pun on, the construction of which would then determine how to construct the pun.



Well, I guess ; did pretty well.


----------



## mgarizona

Absolutely. Should also add that this pun is not the author's invention. "It's not who you know it's who you blow" goes back to the 1960s at least. "It's not what you know it's who you know" goes back to the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## Aoyama

That makes sense.
This being said, what I like (so to speak) about the pun is its violent implication. It's funny in a way but quite dreadful if you really think about it ...
It could also be : c'est pas tant le piston que le suçon ...


----------



## mgarizona

The violence is contextual. As originally coined the pun reflects the "Mad Men" era of women entering the work force in serious numbers and men's fears of their new female co-workers "sleeping their way to the top."


----------



## wildan1

mgarizona said:


> The violence is contextual..."sleeping their way to the top."


_La promotion de canapé_. 

That might be the expression to adapt here...


----------



## Aoyama

More like "_La promotion* du* canapé" _though that wouldn't really work in a penitentiary context ... Then, _canapés_ aren't used so much, nowadays, except in dinner parties ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> _La promotion de canapé_. [...]





Aoyama said:


> More like "_La promotion* du* canapé" [...]_


Ni de ni du... l'expression populaire parle de « promotion canapé » (_casting couch_ dit-on ici).
Mais effectivement, on s'éloigne du contexte...


----------



## Embonpoint

Nicomon said:


> Par ailleurs, je pense que le "_blow_" de la phrase originale pourrait aussi être compris dans le sens figuré de _lécher les bottes/le cul_.
> Je me trompe peut-être.



Pas vraiment. Blow c'est très clairement le pipe. C'est souvent consideré comme un acte de soumission est dans ce sens c'est comparable à lécher le cul.


----------



## Nicomon

Embonpoint said:


> Pas vraiment. Blow c'est très clairement le pipe. C'est souvent consideré comme un acte de soumission est dans ce sens c'est comparable à lécher le cul.


Disons que c'est par association d'idées, que j'ai pensé qu'on pourrait l'interpréter ainsi.

Lécher les bottes/le cul = "suck up to".   Donc...


----------



## Wunibald

Embonpoint said:


> Ah oui. J'aime beaucoup relations et fellations suggéré par Nicomon! Il ne s'agit pas de tes relations mais de tes fellations!



The best suggestion by far!


----------



## Quantz

pointvirgule said:


> _C'qui compte, c'est pas tes potes, c'est qui tu pelotes ? _
> Bof...



Celle de pointvirgule (variante : c'est pas les potes, c'est qui tu pelotes) est évidemment la meilleure, car elle respecte le fait qu'un taulard parle.
Un taulard ne dira pas "c'est pas les relations, c'est les fellations".
Un taulatd pourra aussi dire : c'qui compte, c'est pas avec qui tu copines, c'est avec qui tu pines.


----------



## Nicomon

Quantz said:


> Un taulard ne dira pas "c'est pas les relations, c'est les fellations".


 Tout à fait d'accord. 

Je cherchais une rime, et j'ai pensé tout de suite après l'avoir suggéré que ça faisait pas très langage de prisonnier. 
J'ai ensuite pensé à_ potes_, mais je n'arrivais pas à trouver la bonne rime.

Alors, au risque de me répéter... je pense que la solution de pointvirgule est parfaite.
Ta dernière n'est pas mal, mais je préfère _potes/pelotes_... pour les raisons que j'ai énoncées plus haut (ça marche aussi au sens figuré). 
Et peut-être aussi parce que si j'étais taularde, ben j'aurais un peu de mal à _piner. _

*Edit :* Et contrairement à Ao, je ne trouve vraiment pas essentiel de rendre littéralement l'idée de _pipe/sucer._ Il me semble que l'idée de "_kiss ass/suck up to_" convient très bien aussi, sinon mieux dans le contexte. _Blow_, c'est seulement pour la rimette avec _know_. 

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis. Il vaut... ce qu'il vaut.


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, je reste à penser qu'il faut trouver quelque chose avec suce/susse ...
On a bien cette blague : "il m'aima avant que je ne le susse" ...


----------



## Embonpoint

Si je me rapelle bien, il y a une belle liste de synonymes dans Le Mot et la Chose. J'ai cherché partout et je n'arrive pas à trouver ma copie.


----------

